# Is it possible to temporarily pitch a tent on ANY kind of land?



## ritterbutzke (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Just joined because this forum seems to be quite knowledgable about land use in portugal.
Now I have read alot about the legality of more permanent structures on various land types, but not so much on very temporary structures.

We are currently interested in a very beautiful property, however it is in a natural park and heavily protected.

Would it be possible to camp there for a few days at a time (taking down the tent at the end)?
And could we have some sort of storage, where we could keep all the camping gear? (Maybe underground out of sight?)

Thank You and Kind Regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Legally, there's no such thing as very temporary or even temporary structures........ It's like pregnancy............... Either you are or you aren't. To say nothing of the fact that you REALLY don't want to be under canvas come winter time. 

The short answer is everything needs some kind of a licence.


----------



## ritterbutzke (Jul 17, 2018)

This would just be for weekends when its nice out, not full time living.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ritterbutzke said:


> This would just be for weekends when its nice out, not full time living.


You asked if it was legal & the answer to that question is no but if you mean would you get away with an occasional camping weekend then the answer is probably yes but you should perhaps also consider other issues such as the fire risk......... My friends in the Bombeiros tell me that it's believed a number of 'wild campers' probably died in last year's wildfires & have never been found & probably never will be because no-one knew they were there............... And if the rescue services don't know you're there, they can't come & rescue you.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Reckon it 's like wild camping by RV 's...GNR has an eye for.
In recent times more ' n more spots has been and will be closed by GNR.
Too much "white plastic" occupie beautyful spots and let it 's trash when leaving.
Why also should they overlook a tent ??
And in case of fire..?? Last years fires were horrible - part of a bottle could start a fire.


----------

